# Nutzerpasswörter für Rätselseite hacker.org veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (5 März 2009)

Unbekannte haben die Webseite verschandelt, die Nutzerdatenbank ausgelesen und teilweise mit Passwörtern im Klartext veröffentlicht. Anwender sollten ihre Passwörter ändern, sofern sie das gleiche auf mehreren Webseiten verwenden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

